
Official: Yahoo snapped up by Verizon in $4.8B deal - ryanlol
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/07/verizon-buys-yahoo-folds-business-into-aol/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12154528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12154528).

------
stygiansonic
Previous HN discussion, for context:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12154528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12154528)

~~~
ebbv
Which is still on the front page...

